# Houston, TX: blk/tan female, OTI..was going to be shot



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I URGENTLY need to find a a safe home to hold this girl temporarily. I have a hold on her at the shelter but it wont last forever. We have someone wanting to foster her but this girl is very much in heat and they can't take her until she is spayed. Can any Texan foster or temporarily house her for us?

PLEASE contact me(Jamie) at my email address, I will be away from my computer and will check email on phone: *[email protected]*


Our rescue is http://www.secondchanceshepherds.org

Photos:














































Videos I took of her yesterday:

off leash in play yard





walking beautifully on leash with me





meeting kittens


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She has beautiful eyes! I hope she finds a home!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Why can't a foster home take her while she is in heat? 

Foster homes have no intact animals so that we can do this. Weird.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Why can't a foster home take her while she is in heat?
> 
> Foster homes have no intact animals so that we can do this. Weird.


Well they are supposed to - very odd.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I think my friend just didn't want to deal with the bleeding since she has 4 other dogs. She also had to back out because she fosters for another breed rescue and her former foster just got returned bc of an emergency situation so she's at max capacity. Any of our fosters would take her as she is but we are all full.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Any other foster homes?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Update: she is safe, I am Pulling and transporting her to a vet on Monday to get spayed and checked out and she will be there during spring break, we are still trying to find a foster home.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I think my friend just didn't want to deal with the bleeding since she has 4 other dogs. She also had to back out because she fosters for another breed rescue and her former foster just got returned bc of an emergency situation so she's at max capacity. Any of our fosters would take her as she is but we are all full.


That certainly explains it - she has her hands more than full!! Glad to hear this pretty girl is in safe hands now - BTW "was going to be shot": by what low-life, her owner? 
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

What happened is the owner's neighbor finally got fed up with his dogs always roaming around so he said he would shoot them if he didn't take care of it. The owner I guess did not believe in house dogs and took them straight to the shelter. It is a shame such beautiful and awesome dogs get stuck with a-holes.

Here is a photo of her with her Pittie sister. I sent her info to pit rescue but they're full.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's hoping her sister finds a home soon, too!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump-she's a real beauty.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> What happened is the owner's neighbor finally got fed up with his dogs always roaming around so he said he would shoot them if he didn't take care of it. The owner I guess did not believe in house dogs and took them straight to the shelter. It is a shame such beautiful and awesome dogs get stuck with a-holes.
> 
> Here is a photo of her with her Pittie sister. I sent her info to pit rescue but they're full.


Those two are precious together - her "sister" is going to be so lonely without her. Always tough on the one left behind......
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Poor girl couldn't wait to be rescued!











I named her Gypsy since she was a nomad. Dropped her off at a vet clinic yesterday to get spayed, vaccinated, micro-chipped, and HW tested and hopefully we can find a foster for her soon.












I need to visit the shelter again soon to temp test a bite case who has no chance out but rescue, so while I am there I am going to photograph/video Gypsy's pittie sister if she is still there and try and network hardcore for her.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

This poor girl just tears my heart out…..


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for trying to help her "sister", who also has a very sweet face.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Poor girl couldn't wait to be rescued!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That first pic of her loading up just tore me up. She has such a sweet face. She just seems like a real sweetheart.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

lanaw13 said:


> This poor girl just tears my heart out…..



got any room for a foster dog??


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

katieliz said:


> thank you for trying to help her "sister", who also has a very sweet face.



I have a soft spot for the pits as well. She was tail wags the whole time, I hated having to push her back into the run and leave her behind when I pulled out the GSD.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I have a soft spot for the pits as well. She was tail wags the whole time, I hated having to push her back into the run and leave her behind when I pulled out the GSD.


Well hopefully the exposure you are going to try and give her will mean that she will find her own home very soon - thank you so much for caring about her, she looks so sweet. And as for Gypsy (the perfect name!) she is one lucky girl to have found you - I love the pic of her standing tall and proud in your car! 
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

If I were closer I would be on my way to pick up the pittie sister!! Makes me want to cry!!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Anja1Blue said:


> Well hopefully the exposure you are going to try and give her will mean that she will find her own home very soon - thank you so much for caring about her, she looks so sweet. And as for Gypsy (the perfect name!) she is one lucky girl to have found you - I love the pic of her standing tall and proud in your car!
> ______________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...




Ty Anja!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

KendraLovey said:


> If I were closer I would be on my way to pick up the pittie sister!! Makes me want to cry!!


I am sure transport could be arranged if you reeeeally wanted her!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> got any room for a foster dog??


I wish…. I would have a lot of concerns about having three female dogs…. even with two spayed and one still a pup…...


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Has anyone been found to foster this girl? I have room for her, and I am just an hour south of Houston. Sent e-mail t the OP


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Any word on the Pittie sister? Makes me so sad. Thank you for trying so hard.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Poor girl couldn't wait to be rescued!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME pics! I love the one of her jumping in the truck!!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I just updated this thread with info about the pittie girl and gypsy...did it get deleted? my new post is not showing up.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I just updated this thread with info about the pittie girl and gypsy...did it get deleted? my new post is not showing up.


It's not here


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Darn, I'll try again when I get back from dinner.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok trying this a 3rd time but keeping out the pit bull info so my post wont get deleted again.


We had 3 people interested in fostering Gypsy, 2 were from this thread so thanks!!  Obviously she can only go to one person so we'll figure out the right home for her once approvals are completed. There is a purebred white female GSD at another shelter that I will be going to check out today. If the evaluation goes well I will put a hold on her and we will need a foster so I am hoping that maybe on the people interested in Gypsy would want to foster this one. She is an owner surrender, the woman was living in her car and couldnt afford to feed her dog anymore. I will make a new post for her after my visit.


----------

